# أسماء شهداء كنيسة القديسن



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

*1-	الشهيد فايز توفيق اسكندر – السن 59 عام
2-	الشهيد محب زكي جحا – السن ؟؟؟
3-	الشهيد بيتر سامي النمر فرج – السن 17 عام
4-	الشهيد مايكل عبد المسيح صليب – السن 22 عام
5-	الشهيد مينا وجدي فخرى – السن 29 عام
6-	الشهيد فوزي بخيت نجيب – السن 60 عام
7-	الشهيد صموئيل ميخائيل إسكندر – السن 52 عام
8-	الشهيد عادل عزيز غطاس – السن 48 عام
9-	الشهيد فوزية حنا جرجس – السن ؟؟؟؟
10-	الشهيد دميان توفيق عاطف وهيب – السن ثلاث شهور
11-	الشهيدة مارى داود سليمان – السن 26 عام 
12-	الشهيدة ماري حنا سيحة عوض – السن 59 عام
13-	الشهيدة عفاف عاطف وهيب – السن 20 عام 
14-	الشهيدة ليلي جابر شنودة – السن 59 عام
15-	الشهيدة هناء يسري زكي – السن ؟؟؟؟
16-	الشهيدة تريزا فوزي جابر – السن 54 عام 
17-	الشهيدة سميرة سليمان سعد – السن 55 عام
18-	الشهيدة سونيا سليمان سعد – السن 54 عام
19-	الشهيدة مريم فكري محب ناشد – السن 22 عام
20-	الشهيدة مارتينا فكرى محب ناشد – السن 13 عام
21-	الشهيدة زاهية فوزى ناشد – السن ؟؟؟؟
22- الشهيد صبرى فوزى ويصا 


الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى أحضان الآب السماوى وينفعنا بصلواتهم أمام عرش النعمة *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2011)

فى الفردوس وفى احضان القديسين


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يناير 2011)

*



10- الشهيد دميان توفيق عاطف وهيب – السن ثلاث شهور

أنقر للتوسيع...

يااااااااه
*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 يناير 2011)

الرب ينيح ارواحهم 
اذكرونا فى الملكوت​


----------



## oesi no (3 يناير 2011)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى احضان القديسين 
امال فين الاسامى المسلمة ؟؟
ولا هو اختلط الدم فى المستشفى بس 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى احضان القديسين
> امال فين الاسامى المسلمة ؟؟
> ولا هو اختلط الدم فى المستشفى بس
> *​



*لا يوجد ضحايا من ذوى الدم الأزرق, سواء قتلى أو مصابين, سواء كانوا من الأهالى أو الشرطة !!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WjJ6NKQKmSg[/YOUTUBE]​​​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا يوجد ضحايا من ذوى الدم الأزرق, سواء قتلى أو مصابين, سواء كانوا من الأهالى أو الشرطة !!!!!*


*الكلام ده أكيد يا أستاذي ؟؟؟؟.....*
*امال ايه الضحايا من الحراسة اللي قالوا عليهم دول ؟؟
و بعدين لا مؤاخذة يعني .. لو مفيش عسكري مات ... امال مين اللي كان بيحرس الكنيسة في ليلة زي دي و في منطقة بالسجل ده و في ظل تهديدات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2011)

اااااااااااااااااااااااه مش قادره

شهيد عنده 3 شهور حرام حرام 

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> *الكلام ده أكيد يا أستاذي ؟؟؟؟.....*
> *امال ايه الضحايا من الحراسة اللي قالوا عليهم دول ؟؟
> و بعدين لا مؤاخذة يعني .. لو مفيش عسكري مات ... امال مين اللي كان بيحرس الكنيسة في ليلة زي دي و في منطقة بالسجل ده و في ظل تهديدات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*الأسماء مأخوذه من مواقع صحفية كبيرة - جريدة أخبار اليوم - الأهرام - اليوم السابع *


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 يناير 2011)

طفل عنده 3 شهور ياااااااااااااااا على الجبروت


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2011)

الرحمه يااارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

*تنيح منذ قليل الشهيد صبرى فوزى ويصا, أحد المصابين فى الغزوة المحمدية 

نياحا لنفسه الطاهرة وعزاءا لذويه ولمن أخلفهم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2011)

*الي الملكوت السماوي يا شهداء المسيح...*​


----------



## Ramzi (3 يناير 2011)

ارحمهم يا الله بعظيم رحمتك​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (3 يناير 2011)

*الى الأمجاد السماوية نزف ابناء المسيح 

في ليلة من أروع ليالي العمر 

هنيئا للشهداء رفقة المسيح​*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يناير 2011)

*مبروك عليكم يا مفديين ملكوت الفادى
مبروك عليكم يا ولاد الله ملكوت ابن الله
مبروك عليكم يا مخلصين ملكوت المخلص
هناك مفيش ولا تعب ولا تنهد ولا حزن ولا كابة هناك فى نور وفرح لا ينطق بيه 
ياريت اكون مكانكم اهلل واسبح والتف حوالين عرش من تحبه نفسى 
صلوا لاجل نفوسنا الحزينة وكنيسة المسيح المتالمة من اجلكم ليعنا الهنا القدوس على التجربة وان اراد ان نلحق بكم فى موكب نصرته 
*


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> *الكلام ده أكيد يا أستاذي ؟؟؟؟.....*
> *امال ايه الضحايا من الحراسة اللي قالوا عليهم دول ؟؟*
> *و بعدين لا مؤاخذة يعني .. لو مفيش عسكري مات ... امال مين اللي كان بيحرس الكنيسة في ليلة زي دي و في منطقة بالسجل ده و في ظل تهديدات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*ال بيحرس الكنيسة ولا مؤخذه خاين وعميل وأبن كلب*
*مسلم كافر ولازم يكون خد الو الأول من الوزارة يقوله أهرب لحياتك هنفجر الكنيسة *
*أمن أيه وحراسة أيه من الحكومة حامية وراعية الأرهاب الأسلامي *

*مينا صحبي هو في أجازة في مصر ضرب سواق الأسعاف علشان ساب الناس وراح يجيب سجاير ..... سجاير يعني ولا هو هنا ده فرحان وكان هيضرب واحد من الشرطة واقف بيتفرج .... يا عم أمن أيه وحكومة أيه *
*مصر فعلاً بلذ الأمن والأمام لغير القبطي*​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*بقالي ساعة ومش عارف أعمل الصفحة علي الفيس بوك .... مش مهم*

*نقولها هنا في موضوع الشهداء ..... سوري الضحايا .... الأعلام والمسلمين معندهمش لفظ شهيد في القاموس غير لل يفجر نفسه*

*أين أنت يا حبيب العدلي ؟*
*أين كان الأمن حامي الكنيسة ؟*
*أين دور المخابرات والتهديدات تملئ صفحات الأنترنت قبل الحادث ؟*

*أين أنتم يا حماة الأرهاب الأسلامي ؟*

*لماذا الكنائس دائماً مستهدفة يا حكومة مصر ؟*
*لماذا الأقباط دائماً مواطنين درجة ثانية في مصر أمهم قبل أن تكون أمكم ؟*
*لماذا القبطي الأن يشعر بالغربة في بلده بلده كونه مصري قبطي فرعوني وغير مهجن بالدم العربي ؟*

*أين أنتم يا حماة مصر ؟*​


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (3 يناير 2011)

الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى أحضان الآب السماوى وينفعنا بصلواتهم أمام عرش النعمة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يناير 2011)

نيح نفوسهم يارب فى فردوس النعيم


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 يناير 2011)

*يا بختهم .. صدقوني يا بختهم
*​


----------

